# How to clean snapper throats?



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody have a link or information for cleaning snapper throats? Went out and got our limit yesterday and I'd like to take the throats out for dinner. It's been a long time since I cleaned any and don't want to destroy them.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=217411

Here's a few pics.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Where yall located? I could show u. But theyre real easy i just cut from the pec fin diagnal back about halfway down the bottom of the belly then back up theres a super sharp bone behind the gills thats where i stop and cut toward the head. Then split the throat down the center should end up with two triangles. Just let the knife guide your cuts youll find where the bone is. Ill see if i can find a pict for u since my description is prolly useless


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Man, those throats are ON FIRE.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Just ate one last night while blackening the fillets.
Key cut is under this scale.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

key is a pair of dikes...three cuts and I skin mine too...easy and delicious...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

MMMMMMmmm


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Throats*

Thanks guys, doesn't look too bad. As soon as the rain lets up I'm going to the cleaning table! :thumbsup:


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen (Nov 25, 2007)

A pair of Tin Snips work very well to remove snapper throats. Two cuts along the gills with your knife, three snips with the tin ships (shears) and the throats come right out.
I scale them, rinse them, roll them in Zatarains breading and pop them in the hot oil. I leave the fins on to gross everyone else out so there is no competition :whistling:and they become the treat for the cook.....


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Just cleaned a couple (and backs) yesterday. I used those kitchen shears/tin snips too. I like to leave the fins on too - nice crunchy snacks and more for the cook. Prime part of the snapper...mmmmm


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I use very heavy gauge shears. 

I smoked this one. Oh man was it good!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

What's your smoke recipe? That looks good.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a small charcoal grill. I put coals to one side. I throw some soaked jack Daniels chips on the coals and put the throat on the opposite side. 

I season with salt, pepper, garlic. I put a few slices of butter and lemon on top and sprinkle a light amount of Tonys over the top. 

I smoke for about 45 min. Very delicious.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, you guy's are really making me hungry now. Here's what I wound up with, do these look right? Will have to get someone to show me how to skin them some time, I just scaled them for now. I pretty much massacred the first one, so it won't make it to the table. I think I can manage to choke these three down.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

You'll never throw them away again.Very sweet met.


----------



## Seaquility (Nov 13, 2007)

check out this video link. I always struggle with it, but will try this method.
http://videos.al.com/mobile-press-register/2013/06/snapper_throat_removal.html


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

This guy is a professional from Apalach, take it from him, also shows how to do cheeks and other parts....

http://www.ehow.com/video_2335953_cutting-out-grouper-breast.html


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

I amazed the deck hands years ago when I asked if I could get the throats and they told me to be careful and handed me a knife. I took out my game/poultry shears and knocked them out in no time. I even take the throats from grouper, AJ and anything big enough. Dont forget the grouper cheek!!:thumbsup:

When I grill them I put Montreal steak seasoning on them. We call them bat wings to gross everyone out


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

cuzmondo said:


> Wow, you guy's are really making me hungry now. Here's what I wound up with, do these look right? Will have to get someone to show me how to skin them some time, I just scaled them for now. I pretty much massacred the first one, so it won't make it to the table. I think I can manage to choke these three down.


 
Once you learn how to skin a fish you'll never scale again. No matter what the size I skin them. You should be able to you tube it. If you where over this way I'd show you.


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

I prefer my throats to be with out the skin. Catfish skinners help out nicely. When you split them make sure you don't cut through skin and start separating the meat outward in both directions from the skin.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Split 1 said:


> I prefer my throats to be with out the skin. Catfish skinners help out nicely. When you split them make sure you don't cut through skin and start separating the meat outward in both directions from the skin.


Sort of like you would filet and skin any fish then, right? Cut through the meat then cut along the skin?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I cut out the throats a little differently, but it is quick and easy. I'll show you when we blow some bubbles some time.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Throats*



jspooney said:


> I cut out the throats a little differently, but it is quick and easy. I'll show you when we blow some bubbles some time.


Sounds good to me. I used to clean them years ago and also used a different method, but it's been so long I forgot exactly how we did it.


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

cuzmondo said:


> Sort of like you would filet and skin any fish then, right? Cut through the meat then cut along the skin?


No knife just peal it away. Catfish skinners helps with this. I guess you could use a knife to get it started but you'll have to pull it away around the fins.


----------



## Fishun Injun (Jun 4, 2013)

I filet fish first. Then take catfish skinners, dike pliers, limb snips or bolt cutters if a really big fish...snip gill plate on both sides...grab that sawnzabeech and just tear outta there!! I just scale snapper throats...skin grouper throats. Then if really big...split down th' middle. Most rich, flavorful meat on a fish! Such a shame soooooo many are just wasted as people are too lazy to cut them out or ignorant of what they have!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Just ate one last night while blackening the fillets.
> Key cut is under this scale.


This works, doesn't matter how big the fish is. All thats required is a sharp knife.:thumbsup:


----------

